# Vung Tau city, Vietnam



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

street lead to the mountain top


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hydrofoil station


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

moon rising...


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

just by chance


----------



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

Wouldn´t have expected a Vietnamese provincial city to look that nice, clean, wealthy and well-organized. Looks like Vietnam is on a good way. What does the general economic development of the region look like?


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

gardelon said:


> Wouldn´t have expected a Vietnamese provincial city to look that nice, clean, wealthy and well-organized. Looks like Vietnam is on a good way. What does the general economic development of the region look like?


^^ Vung Tau focus on tourism development but the main income that contribute to its GDP is to exploit oil, Vung Tau have many oil rig & oil fields ( the biggest & most productive in Vietnam )


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

more pics :cheers:

view from White Palace



















on the way to the White Palace


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

blue_milkyway88 said:


> more pics :cheers:
> 
> view from White Palace


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

this shows a very nice, very relaxing seaside resort town


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

blue_milkyway88 said:


> moon rising...


^^ Love this shot! Are these buildings on this small island actually homes? Or maybe a hotel? 

:cheers:


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow beautiful scene 



>


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Love this shot! Are these buildings on this small island actually homes? Or maybe a hotel?
> 
> :cheers:


they are not homes nor hotel but a pagoda for the monk :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the updates of Vung Tau city; its really a good place


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Vung Tau City by Giao Đinh, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Vung Tau city by Đoàn Hoài Bắc, on Flickr


----------

